# UEFA Europa League 15-16 Dec



## OddsPoster (Dec 13, 2010)

15 Dec 20:00 AZ v BATE Borisov  1.83 3.50 4.33 +66  
15 Dec 20:00 Club Brugge v Villarreal  3.50 3.30 2.10 +66  
15 Dec 20:00 Dinamo Zagreb v PAOK Salonika  1.83 3.40 4.50 +66  
15 Dec 20:00 Dynamo Kiev v Sheriff Tiraspol  1.28 5.25 10.00 +66  
15 Dec 20:00 Lausanne Sports v Palermo  3.20 3.40 2.20 +66  
15 Dec 20:00 Sparta Prague v CSKA Moscow  2.50 3.30 2.75 +66  
15 Dec 22:00 Besiktas v Rapid Vienna  1.57 3.80 6.00 +66  
15 Dec 22:00 FC Porto v CSKA Sofia  1.28 5.25 10.00 +66  
15 Dec 22:00 Karpaty Lviv v PSG  4.00 3.40 1.90 +66  
15 Dec 22:00 Liverpool v FC Utrecht  1.36 4.50 9.00 +66  
15 Dec 22:00 Napoli v Steaua Bucharest  1.36 4.50 9.00 +66  
15 Dec 22:00 Sevilla v Borussia Dortmund  2.62 3.30 2.62 +66  
16 Dec 20:00 Aris Salonika v Rosenborg  1.40 4.33 8.50 +66  
16 Dec 20:00 Bayer Leverkusen v Atletico Madrid  2.87 3.30 2.40 +66  
16 Dec 20:00 FC Salzburg v Lech Poznan  2.25 3.25 3.20 +66  
16 Dec 20:00 Juventus v Man City  2.50 3.20 2.87 +69  
16 Dec 20:00 Levski Sofia v Sporting  3.00 3.25 2.35 +66  
16 Dec 20:00 Lille v Gent  1.40 4.50 7.50 +66  
16 Dec 22:00 AEK Athens v Zenit St Petersburg  2.30 3.25 3.10 +66  
16 Dec 22:00 Anderlecht v Hajduk Split  1.36 4.75 8.00 +66  
16 Dec 22:00 Debrecen v Sampdoria  2.62 3.25 2.62 +64  
16 Dec 22:00 Getafe v Young Boys  1.57 3.80 6.00 +66  
16 Dec 22:00 PSV v FC Metalist Kharkiv  1.61 3.80 5.50 +66  
16 Dec 22:00 VfB Stuttgart v Odense BK  1.33 4.75 9.00


----------

